# Normal Filler Primer On Plastic Bumper?



## ChronowerX_GT (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, I’m respraying a bumper I got from eBay for my car. 

Due to it being slightly pitted with stone chips, etc. I’d rather use a filler primer first to help fill any imperfections. 

Since it’s already painted (just sanded back a bit), can I use a standard filler primer on will it cause adverse effects? I was going to apply a plastic primer over the filler primer. Would I get decent, long lasting base using this?

Thanks,

C_GT


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I was going to suggest u pol high 5 which is a great high build primer but seemingly, isn't suitable for plastics !? 

Hypote high build filler primer is an alternative.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Almost any high build primer is fine, but put plastic adhesion promoter on before, even if you haven't struck down to bare plastic for good measure


----------

